# Coachella abusive riders



## CV760 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yesterday I had the worst experience of the 150 rides I've had in the past two months. I picked up a group of coachella visitors going to a house party. Three of the four riders were fine but the fourth was seriously belligerent and wasted beyond belief. He kept reaching from behind touching me and saying "I'm from Canada and you're a Mexican." I tried to stay cool and repeatedly said "please take your hands off me and just be respectful." I was debating what to do when they started yelling at each other having an argument about the party location in my car. When they left the car, I noticed beer all over the back seat and door panel- seriously thrashing a 2014 model car. 
I logged off after that and didn't take any other pax last night - I just saw my rating drop from 4.91 to 4.86 and it had to be that trip- I'm frustrated


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

I picked up 4 drunk Canadians and am happy to say they tipped $6 on a $7.77 fare


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

1.)No beer allowed, ever. 
2.)Pull over and tell them to get out. 
3.)Send Goober a detailed account of exactly what happened. 
Get Paid (kinda)


----------



## CV760 (Apr 11, 2015)

I appreciate the responses. The whole "you're a Mexican" crap was some sad attempt to be funny and disrespectful .. Btw- I'm Portuguese but whatever. 
I emailed uber - but the beer stains didn't show up on the charcoal interior - so I paid for the detail myself. As for the beer, I didn't realize that they had snuck it in until I looked at the back seat afterwards.. I live really close to the polo fields but I think I'm going to sit out on the rest of this festival- not worth the disrespect and stress


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JohninTampa said:


> I picked up 4 drunk Canadians and am happy to say they tipped $6 on a $7.77 fare


It's always nice to hear that. The poster before you likes to stereotype nationalities and such.


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

Lidman said:


> It's always nice to hear that. The poster before you likes to stereotype nationalities and such.


They were cool, one wanted to hit the topless clubs to get his "junk touched" lol. I feel fortunate that even the drunks have been cool so far


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

CV760 said:


> I appreciate the responses. The whole "you're a Mexican" crap was some sad attempt to be funny and disrespectful .. Btw- I'm Portuguese but whatever.
> I emailed uber - but the beer stains didn't show up on the charcoal interior - so I paid for the detail myself. As for the beer, I didn't realize that they had snuck it in until I looked at the back seat afterwards.. I live really close to the polo fields but I think I'm going to sit out on the rest of this festival- not worth the disrespect and stress


Classic Stuff. I'm cracking up...I don't mean to take light of this but I know I know I can't help but laughing what do you think of my new sig..?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CV760 said:


> Yesterday I had the worst experience of the 150 rides I've had in
> the past two months. I picked up a group of coachella visitors going to a house party. Three of the four riders were fine but the fourth was seriously belligerent and wasted beyond belief. He kept reaching from behind touching me and saying "I'm from Canada and you're a Mexican." I tried to stay cool and repeatedly said "please take your hands off me and just be respectful." I was debating what to do when they started yelling at each other having an argument about the party location in my car. When they left the car, I noticed beer all over the back seat and door panel- seriously thrashing a 2014 model car.
> I logged off after that and didn't take any other pax last night - I just saw my rating drop from 4.91 to 4.86 and it had to be that trip- I'm frustrated


I'm sorry to hear what happened to you. But be prepared for situations like that to happen more often as the entry cost to your car. Lower entry costs mean folk from a lower socio-economic groups, who may not all have the good manners we would all like them to have will have access to you and your car.

Some Folk are being provided a great opportunity by Uber. Not able to afford a Cab in the past, they now have access to a fleet of cared for Private vehicles driven by owners who in many cases provide better than Taxi or Limo service.

Only 2 days ago I was picked up by a lovely fellow, who drove carefully, in a 2 yr old, $60,000 5 Series BMW.

Its sad to think what that car will be like after a year of commercial work. I operated Cabs, there's nothing you can do but watch how the Public take a toll on a motor car each day.


----------



## Joseph Ziai (Apr 10, 2015)

How


JohninTampa said:


> I picked up 4 drunk Canadians and am happy to say they tipped $6 on a $7.77 fare


How is that possible? The base fare over there is $2.50 with minimum fare at 6 - that's $8.50 for not even driving


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Minimum is minimum which includes any base fare and the $1 SRF.


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

Our minimum fair is four dollars


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

You should have pulled over and kicked them out for saying anything racist towards you! Remember it's your car, your the boss act like it! your not they're friend. Report the ride and have them cancel the rating that pax would have given you. Don't get bullied by pax!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

The base fare is included in the minimum fare, which is $6 here. Now minus the $1 SFR leaving the driver with $5, oh wait take off another $1 (20%) Uber fee leaving the driver with a whooping $4! 

The base fare has nothing to do with the minimum fare and the minimum fare has nothing to do with the drivers income.


----------



## Best Uberer (Apr 4, 2015)

CV760 said:


> Yesterday I had the worst experience of the 150 rides I've had in the past two months. I picked up a group of coachella visitors going to a house party. Three of the four riders were fine but the fourth was seriously belligerent and wasted beyond belief. He kept reaching from behind touching me and saying "I'm from Canada and you're a Mexican." I tried to stay cool and repeatedly said "please take your hands off me and just be respectful." I was debating what to do when they started yelling at each other having an argument about the party location in my car. When they left the car, I noticed beer all over the back seat and door panel- seriously thrashing a 2014 model car.
> I logged off after that and didn't take any other pax last night - I just saw my rating drop from 4.91 to 4.86 and it had to be that trip- I'm frustrated


I had a few also my friend make sure you take pictures of the damage and report it to Uber. Your rating is based on 500 so the chances one bad rating will hurt you is low that's why I end trips at the first sign of bad behavior and take the one and give a one and notify Uber at once of an abusive rider so they can block them from other drivers for the evening. I made good money and will be back this weekend don't let one bad trip ruin your buzz


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

No meth, beer, alcohol, tobacco in my car whatsoever. I don't care if you wanna **** your brains out and come in my car, but no drugs ever

Next time cancel their ride, tell them to get the **** out and report sexual harassment, They should be blacklisted


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

JohninTampa said:


> I picked up 4 drunk Canadians and am happy to say they tipped $6 on a $7.77 fare


way to go lol


----------



## Best Uberer (Apr 4, 2015)

All my Canadian rider have been good so far


----------



## Kirt Grant (Mar 24, 2015)

CV760 said:


> Yesterday I had the worst experience of the 150 rides I've had in the past two months. I picked up a group of coachella visitors going to a house party. Three of the four riders were fine but the fourth was seriously belligerent and wasted beyond belief. He kept reaching from behind touching me and saying "I'm from Canada and you're a Mexican." I tried to stay cool and repeatedly said "please take your hands off me and just be respectful." I was debating what to do when they started yelling at each other having an argument about the party location in my car. When they left the car, I noticed beer all over the back seat and door panel- seriously thrashing a 2014 model car.
> I logged off after that and didn't take any other pax last night - I just saw my rating drop from 4.91 to 4.86 and it had to be that trip- I'm frustrated


That sucks bro if they are gonna screw you 9n the rating anyway stop the car and tell em to get out and you are calling the police to file criminal charges for the damage andif they don't cooperate wait for the police and file a care o n the rider. Report to uber f em


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear that brother. If I were you, I would've immediately taken pictures of the damages done and send it to uber asap. They check the time stamp on the pictures so it's one way to prove that the damages done were of the passanger/s you just dropped off.


----------

